# Ivf instead of ICSI????



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Peter

I've posted you before for advice but i'll give you a quick refresh...2 icsi's ( a small % of dh sperm don't last the full 24hrs) me raised FSH 10 LH 10.9.. low inibin B. 1st tx 7 eggs recovered only 2 mature enough for icsi, 1 fertilised but -ve result....2nd tx 8 eggs recovered 5 mature enough for icsi but none fertilised, MFS will now only do donor eggs!!
We have gone to The Priory tonight & they have suggested a retest of Dh's sperm & if all looks ok to them to try IVF instead of ICSI,their theory being if my eggs are fragile ICSI could be too harsh for them..does this make sense to you??
They have also suggested doing the long protocol,i did the short one with both other cycles & putting me on 450iu of stimms from the start,where as MFS started me on 2 days of 450 then dropped me to 300..does this sound a good protocol to you or could you suggest something better??
This will be our last tx as we know that our chances of success are slimm but we are suprised by my low ovary reserve,really bad fertilisation etc as we had 3 very easilly naturally concieved p/g's 4 yrs ago & just wanted a fresh approach do you think it's worth a chance?
We are also considering The Walsgrave at coventry but havent been to see them yet.

Sorry that this is a long one Peter but we really value your advice
Thanks a million
luv
juel xx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry..Forgot to mention that all 3 p/g's ended in m/c


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Juel said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've posted you before for advice but i'll give you a quick refresh...2 icsi's ( a small % of dh sperm don't last the full 24hrs) me raised FSH 10
> 
> ...


----------

